# Guards cigarette coupons



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Back in around 1970, when I used to smoke, I saved the coupons and eventually collected a set of 6 fine china mugs, they were fluted and around 5" tall, they have pictures of Knights on horses. I lost them during one of our moves and wondered if anyone remembers them. The mugs were almost translucent. I have done a google search but nothing comes up, unless I am doing an incorrect search.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably not these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...ERTISING-GUARDS-CIGARETTES-MINT-/172223986139


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for trying kev, but no. the ones I am looking for are king Arthur type knights on horseback wearing armour etc.the cups were almost see through type porcelain and fluted.the colours were vivid as well.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Back in around 1970, when I used to smoke, I saved the coupons and eventually collected a set of 6 fine china mugs, they were fluted and around 5" tall, they have pictures of Knights on horses. I lost them during one of our moves and wondered if anyone remembers them.


No sorry mate...I don't remember your house move so don't know where you put them...:wink2:

I'll get me coat...









Graham :grin2:


----------

